# Alt. energy light for mobile chicken coop?



## Anonymooose

We presently run a mobile chicken coop (read: old hay wagon) around the pasture and waste areas, in order to improve the soil a bit. The fence is netting and is run off a 12V battery. We'd like to find a small light to hang in their coop to extend laying this fall. It needs to be enough light to read letters on a paper (about 25 watts), possibly LED?? I'm a little lost as I don't know what I'm looking for when I google. I did google RV lights, but still not sure and thought perhaps someone here would have ideas :happy2:

Of course, it needs to be cost effective as well...spending over a hundred bucks to boost production of $3 eggs seems a little excessive. Is that possible???

If that's crazy talk and it can't be done, you can just tell me so


----------



## Bret

I have seen small ready to go light kits at my box stores. Just the ticket for you. My Mendards had the best light display. 

It has a small solar panel, wire and light ready to go.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Look at this thread

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/alternative-energy/452257-solar-kit.html


----------



## Anonymooose

I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## Anonymooose

How did those Menards kits hold up over time? Any recollection on what they cost?

I checked out the link posted. It seems that we are located in an area with even more abysmal solar "points" than the OP in that thread. It may work to extend the season a bit though. 

Next time we make it to Menards, I will check it out.


----------



## Helena

Curious to know what type of reading do your chickens do during the night:shocked:I don't believe mine know how to read. (LOL)


----------



## PD-Riverman

I bought a Harbor Freight 45 watt kit at a auction for $125, you can get the kit for less than $200 from the store if you will watch their flier for a sale. I have 2 automatic doors on my coop and use the 2 lights that came with the kit to extend their days. The lights are on a homemade timer which allows them to burn about 3 hours per day. Its been running a year with no problems. You could mount a kit like this on your trailer. You were asking about a Kit at another place. I am sure the kits will work but you have to get a kit big enough to do what you want or your battery will be dead quick. If you burn a 25 watt bulb for several hours per day every day even a 45 watt kit would have problems keeping your battery topped off(some days are cloudy). The 2 lights that come with the kit will be bright enough and would not draw 25 watts(I think they are around 5 watts each, but I do not remember) If you buy a kit and get a GOOD battery and a timer--if it cost you $300 and then you replace the battery in say 5 years---it will not cost you alot per year. You can see my panels beside my chicken coop in the link Wy-white-wolf posted.

You can always get 2 batteries and rotate them out every couple days and charge them at your house and not buy any solar panels.


----------



## Jim-mi

Those big box store kits are very low quality components . . . .So they will have a limited life.

Consider only LED lights . . . .low energy consumption and very long life.

12vdc timers are quite available...........


----------



## Anonymooose

PD-Riverman said:


> You can always get 2 batteries and rotate them out every couple days and charge them at your house and not buy any solar panels.


This would work, as we already have the batteries. I'm at a loss as to where to find the CORRECT 12 volt led light setup though. The ones I've looked at seem high priced.


----------



## PD-Riverman

Anonymooose said:


> This would work, as we already have the batteries. I'm at a loss as to where to find the CORRECT 12 volt led light setup though. The ones I've looked at seem high priced.


Do a search on Ebay for "12 volt led light" and about 60,000 will come up. Alot of them are cheap. You can probably go to the part store and get some LED replacement bulbs for things like brake lights, tail lights etc and you can get a socket to put the bulbs in--get which ever one you want(according to how bright you want it) just wire it up to your timer/battery.


----------



## Jim-mi

Yes compared to the old incandescent bulbs LED's seem very expensive.........

But they are well worth it........


My rooster likes reading "Mein Kampf" . . .he really struts around after reading a few pages......
Mein Kampf is a bit heavy for me . . but then again my rooster is a Fascist .....


----------



## wy_white_wolf

I would consider a 12VDC CFL. When you look at a Lumen per watt consumed they are a better deal than LEDs.

12v cfl | eBay


----------



## HermitJohn

Look around on Amazon for solar panels to charge 6V SLA batteries. I am in slow process of repowering an old 6V Eveready "Big Jim" sealed beam lantern with a 12AH sealed lead acid battery (SLA). Rechargable either with wallwart charger you plug in or they sell $20 solar panels to charge them. The solar panels are for those that want to power automated deer feeder (or wildlife camera), that way they dont have to go out changing batteries. The panels they sell are really designed to charge 6V 4.5AH battery, but will charge the 6V 12AH, just takes longer. I thought about one to keep my lantern battery charged but think thats a project for later. See how well I like living with the lantern first. Tell you with right LED light, that 12AH could last long time. Even a 4.5AH might work. If you shop around you will find the 12AH batteries arent that much more expensive. Less than $20. Look for lowest draw 6V LED camping lantern (kind that say they need 4 D cells) and instead of drycells, wire it to the 6V SLA and use the $20 solar panel to keep SLA charged.


----------



## 12vman

I use these lights all around my place. I have a set that I built an outside security light with and I've been using it for over 6 yrs. Of course, I made it weather proof..

They need to be kept out of the elements and be put into something to protect them. If your crafty, you can build a dandy light fixture that will easily light up a room with just a fraction over 1/2 amp @ 12 v.d.c.

Amazon.com: Logisys CLK12WT2 12 cold cathode dual light kit WHITE: Computers & Accessories


----------



## fishhead

If you just want to extend the day what about those portable solar powered walkway lights?

Also, it would help to paint the inside of the coop white.


----------



## artificer

Our solution was to have a 12v battery, 12v timer, small inverter, and Christmas tree LED lights. The timer applies power to the inverter, which runs the 120V christmas tree light string. Unattended light for a week at a time.

Michael


----------

